# ford a64 / a66 info



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

does anyone have an opinion of the ford a64 / a66 loaders? when did they stop making them? were they any good? parts availability? what engines did they use? i am looking for a less expensive 2-3 yd wheel loader that is reliable and repairable.

scott


----------



## EXCESSIVE FORCE (Dec 24, 2004)

*Ford Loaders*

Did you find anything out on these loaders?I'm thinking of doing the same thing,as i'm looking at buying an A62 loader.


----------

